# What substrate do you use for geckos?



## Grogshla (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey there everyone.
I was just wondering what people house their geckos on? 
Do specific species such as milli and levis suit sand as they dig? If on paper or tile would they be worse off as they can't dig?
I currently have marbled gex on desert sand but most of the time they are up on their tree branches. I have a new reptile rack from aussie racks that i want to house geckos in and i am thinking to use sand or not? I am getting a levis tom and i thought i would put him on paper but i am having second thoughts as i hear they like to play around and burrow. Is there a good chance of impaction as with the case sometimes in bearded dragons or is it different for gecks?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 13, 2011)

I use a coco peat and sand mix for all my geckos except levis which i keep on sand.
You will always have an impaction risk with sand but you can minimise this by feeding appropriate food items (too big and they will get impacted, too small and they will get a mouthfull of sand when they grab it) and making sure they have healthy digestion by keeping them at the right temps and making sure they dont get dehydrated


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 13, 2011)

thanks for the reply geckoman.
Interesting to see what other people say


----------



## Jk888 (Mar 13, 2011)

well each type of gecko prefers different substrates for example levis prefer clean washed sand for digging , ive never had or heard of impaction problems with levis as sand is there natural substrate. 
yes levis love burrowing i would not recommend anything other than washed sand for levis or any knobtail as its found in there natural habitat and is perfect for burrows


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 13, 2011)

They get washed sand out in the desert? lucky them lol


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 13, 2011)

I use sand for all my levis straight out of the egg Grogshla , never had any issues.
They will live and burrow in sand naturally in the wild so cant see any issues doing so in captivity.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info 
I know the bearded dragon and substrate debate is a hot one but never really heard about the gex.
Cheers.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 13, 2011)

i use red sand for all my geckos except thicktails i use washed play sand for them. The levis like to dig extensive tunnels and red sand tends to hold its shape far better then play sand. I use a mixture of peat and sand in my lay boxes.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Sarah. Great information mate


----------



## Smithers (Mar 13, 2011)

Same as most here Grogs....Washed play sand for Thickies and Wheels. A mix of red desert n play sand for levis,...cost is only reason. It still holds for tunnels.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks. Picked up a nice baby levis of Dickyknee today so he is getting all settled into his new tub. I'll post up pictures later tonight hopefully


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 13, 2011)

I use red sand for my levis and fine kritter crumble for my marmoratas and ciliaris.


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 13, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> I use sand for all my levis straight out of the egg Grogshla , never had any issues.
> They will live and burrow in sand naturally in the wild so cant see any issues doing so in captivity.



+ 1


----------

